# '03 Spec-V



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

*CAI*

I have recently purchased a black '03 Spec-V. I am interested in putting on Cold Air Intake. I have read about the Hotshot Performace, and the performane shop recommended the Injen. I just want to know if there is that much difference between them, and if there are any other CAI's worth looking at?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: CAI*



Orangejello said:


> *I have recently purchased a black '03 Spec-V. I am interested in putting on Cold Air Intake. I have read about the Hotshot Performace, and the performane shop recommended the Injen. I just want to know if there is that much difference between them, and if there are any other CAI's worth looking at? *


I have heard a lot of people saying that they preferred the AEM over everything else. Most people have had problems with the Injen from what I've read on here. I guess that the MAF on the Spec's is a little weak so it could happen with any of them I guess.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Fletch. I have read about installation problems with the AEM.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

from what i saw... injen seemed over priced... AEM is known for some of the best power gains... and i have heard good things about the hotshot... when i get mine it will be between hotshot and AEM....


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

At the performance shop I called the Injen was cheaper than the Hotshot. Havent priced the AEM yet. Does anyone have a link for AEM prices?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

*Really Dumb Question*

What exactly is the "cold air intake"? Is it merely an advanced air flow filter, or an entirely separate piece you install on the engine? And, how significant is the gain in power for installing a higher end air flow filter (is such exists)?

I'm quite the padwon of cars right now.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

cold air intakes have an extra tube which lets the air filter receive cooler air that is the outside the engine bay, away from the header or headers.... which contribute to a lot of heat in the engine bay.... the cooler outside air helps with the combustion process somehow.... in a cold air setup, the filter is usually located that compartment in front of either front wheel behind the bumper underneath the fender
most warm air intakes WAIs add about 3-6 hp....
some CAI have known to add almost 10+
check out www.nissanperformancemag.com or www.sentra.net for more


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they replace the entire intake from the intake manifold down. The filter sits behind the foglight, just above the ground so it can pick up the cooler air temperature outside (sometimes up to 40* cooler). Colder air is more dense than warm air so it actually sucks in more air, allowing the car to add more fuel, which in turn adds horsepower. A typical CAI will add around 5-7whp and will improve your gas mileage as well, because the engine is more efficient in producing power. It also makes your engine roar whenever you hit WOT (wide open throttle).


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

What is the round abut cost for this type of installation, parts and all (for both WAI and CAI)?

Better fuel consumption + more HP = backing my $hit up against those riceboy Civic punks.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Almost SilEighty said:


> *What is the round abut cost for this type of installation, parts and all (for both WAI and CAI)?
> 
> Better fuel consumption + more HP = backing my $hit up against those riceboy Civic punks. *


I don't know what it would cost to get it installed but I put my own in my last vehicle and I know nothing about engines. It's a pretty easy operation and should come with instructions. It's just sort of like an easy puzzle, with only a few pieces and instructions,  .


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh yeah, and beatin' those riced civics is a good motivation,  .


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah it's a real easy modification to install. The only things you have to remember, the MAF is very delicate, so don't bang it around. The MAF has a certain direction for air flow (marked by an arrow on the outside), so just install that the right direction. Other than that just follow the directions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok, if they're easy enough to install oneself, what brand dost thou recommendeth and the cost? Does anything else have to be modified, or is it an independent piece?

I have a big paycheck coming this week^_^.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Almost SilEighty said:


> *Ok, if they're easy enough to install oneself, what brand dost thou recommendeth and the cost? Does anything else have to be modified, or is it an independent piece?
> 
> I have a big paycheck coming this week^_^. *


I recommend AEM and I've seen them for anywhere from 165 on e-bay to 225 on various websites. I don't think you have to take anything out to put them in, but it might take a little maneuvering around some of the internals. By the way, I know I didn't know what MAF stood for when I joined this forum so in case anyone didn't know (I'm showing off my gained knowledge now,  ) MAF stands for Mass Air Filter, I think, haha. Someone can prove me wrong if they know for sure,  .


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Mass Air Flow sensor, but close 
You have to bend the hole that goes down behind the bumper (it's right next to the battery) out a bit so it's big enough for the pipe to go through. Other than that all you have to remove is the stock piping and air box


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Mass Air Flow sensor, but close
> You have to bend the hole that goes down behind the bumper (it's right next to the battery) out a bit so it's big enough for the pipe to go through. Other than that all you have to remove is the stock piping and air box *


Damn. I knew it wasn't filter,  .


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Go to www.b15sentra.net in the group buys portion of teh web site they have HS CAI's for 170. Thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Many thanks. This site is going to be my new encyclopedia.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i'd go with Injen.....i have one myself and have had no problems whatsoever. the machining work on the adaptor is some presision stuff! and the parts quality is unbeatable, its worth the extra cash. and also its proven to give you 8-9 horsepower. just make sure you have the proper tools, and installation is a snap. the only wierd part that i had with it was the bottom inner fender... i thought you had to take the bumper off, turns out, three snap pins was all that it took to get up in there......the Injen cost me only $230 i dunno what the hell you all are talking about it bieng expensive....oh well, good luck


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for the tip Blaze, I ordered the HS CAI today. Gonna try to install my myself, or with my grease monkey neighbor.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

How do I get to the "group buys" portion of the b15sentra site? thanks


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Hit the forums link and then go to group deals


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey orange,

Dunno how much you paid, but there's AEM CAI's on ebay for about $153. I got mine on ebay for like $165 from the same guy and it works really well.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks, I went with the HS CAI,paid $170 for it,including shipping. Should be here on Wednesday.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I have the AEM in my 03' Spec and I love it...I did the install myself and it was simple...a little shaving in the firewall and that was it....Im not very mechanically inclined so if I can do it anybody can....here's pics of my spec if interested in what it looks like..thanks

Oh and I called Stillen for my AEM and kinda bullshitted them a little on the price....I got them down to $210 + 11 for shipping which was cheaper than any shop around here by like $40....

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290350439


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

No problem orange. I was in a group buy a while ago with luispeed and am still waiting on my CAI. Hopefully it is coming this week. If you guys want HS headers, I know a guy that has some in stock dirt cheap, $360 and I think that includes shipping. IM NismoSilviaS14 he is the one with the headers.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> *I have the AEM in my 03' Spec and I love it...I did the install myself and it was simple...a little shaving in the firewall and that was it....Im not very mechanically inclined so if I can do it anybody can....here's pics of my spec if interested in what it looks like..thanks
> 
> Oh and I called Stillen for my AEM and kinda bullshitted them a little on the price....I got them down to $210 + 11 for shipping which was cheaper than any shop around here by like $40....
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290350439 *


I hope you meant you just opened up the hole that was used for the stock silencer and not the firewall. The firewall is that wall that separates the engine from the cabin, if you had to cut that for an intake install then somethings wrong, lol.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

yea that's what I meant...the little hole where the silencer was...LOL not the firewall....sorry I didn't specify.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Woke up today and there was a Hotshot perforamce box on my porch. WOOT!! I only ordered it 5 days ago, thanks for the tip Jblaze very helpfull and saved me some money too. Took my nieghbor and I about 1 1/2 hours to install the Hotshot CAI. Looks good sounds great.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Dam I wish I could have got mine that quick. I am still waiting for mine since March 10th...dam i am getting irritated.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *Dam I wish I could have got mine that quick. I am still waiting for mine since March 10th...dam i am getting irritated. *


I think I'd be checking on it if it's taken that long.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

They got them in last week but have yet to send them out, cause i havent gotten a tracking number yet. It was the group buy that liuspeed was offering like almost 2 months ago.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Jblaze you gonna luv ur CAI when it gets there. The Install is very easy. I dont know if u have taken off the splash guard before, but be carefull with the little plastic clips. And just take the batterey all the way out, it gives u a little room to work.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *They got them in last week but have yet to send them out, cause i havent gotten a tracking number yet. It was the group buy that liuspeed was offering like almost 2 months ago. *


Oh yeah, I remember that,  . That sucks that you've had to wait so long. Sorry buddy!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah it sucks big balls. I already have the layout planned and have been under the car to check out how everything is gonna go. I just bought a dremmel this weekend to make the downpipe hole a little bigger, hoping the CAI would be here by now so i could get it in b4 my first show this saturday. Ohh well doesnt look like it though. Hope it will be here b4 the Carlisle show(next weekend). I got my UR pulley on last week and can tell a subtle difference. Hopefully this CAI will give me more of the performance I am looking for.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

You Actually dont need to make the hole that much bigger. The pipe will fit with a tiny scratch.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

ur going to carlisle j blaze, thats, cool. Im going also with abunch of people. Im not getting my judged, i dont think mine is hooked up enough plus my greddy exhaust didnt come in time, so im bummed. I have a system, CAI, xenon light/fogs/turnsignal, debadged grill, its silver, maybe ill see u there.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Jblaze can u tell me a little more on UR pullies? I did a search didnt help that much. thanks


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

mpcc82: I will be at Carlisle only on the 3rd. I will be in the non judged field too. 2 Buddy's are going with me, 1 with a 96 240 SX and the other with a 2001 Audi A4 w/ 250whp, its sweet. But the part I am bumed out about is I dont think we can park together. So i am tryin to park with some people I talk to off of www.B15sentra.net , they will have a tent up. If you want to see pix of my car check my sig. Hey also I am not too far from you...I live in Westminster. small world.

OJ: hey its quicker than writing out the whole name . With the intake I am going to line the hole with 3/8 in. fuel line so I dont scratch up the downpipe. Plus that will help prevent the whole setup from moving around and hopfully from blowing my MAF from a bad jolt. Well right now UR only has two things available for the qr engine. Aluminum flywheel...tooo much dam money, and the lightweight crank pulley, thats what I have. Pretty much the lightweight crank pulley reduces the loss of power from the crank to the wheels, because it is lighter. The stock crank pulley weighs, maybe 15 lbs., and the UR weighs maybe 2 lbs. I have never dynoed my car but from other spec owners i have heard of up to a 5 hp increase to the wheels. actually its not an increase but just frees up hp you already have. some people i have seen only got 2 or 3 hp more to the wheels. it all depends. i got mine off this guy from b15sentra for 170 shipped he never used it though and needed the money thats y i got it pretty cheap. you can usually find them for around 190 anywhere on the net. if you find one dont ever pay over 200. thats just too much for what it is. any more ?'s just ask.

Edit: You also dont have to buy a new belt. Your stock one will fit perfect with the new pulley.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Hehe Oj is perfect. Great idea for the downpipe. I noticed a little rattle after my install and wondered what I could put there get rid of it. Thanks for the info on the UR pulleys, i will definatly be putting those on my Spec. Did u install the pulleys yourself??


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Its only one pulley. Your crank shaft pulley. Originally I was suppose put it on with my brother, but we couldnt work out a time with his schedule, so I took it to my mechanic. Only cost like 35 bucks to put it on. It took less than an hour to put on too. If you do do it yourself, make sure you have a pulley puller. Kinda like a flywheel puller for lawnmowers, but smaller.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Dont have a pulley puller, so I guess I will take mine to a mechanic. Been looking for them on the net, trying to find the best price.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

From what I hear, you can go to a AutoZone or Advanced Auto and put a deposit down on one. Then return the puller and you get your deposit back.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *From what I hear, you can go to a AutoZone or Advanced Auto and put a deposit down on one. Then return the puller and you get your deposit back. *


You're right, I've done it before with a strap wrench.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Talked to Liuspeed tonight. I am suppose to get the intake either thurs. or fri.. I cant wait.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *Talked to Liuspeed tonight. I am suppose to get the intake either thurs. or fri.. I cant wait.  *


Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

I bought an AEM intake off of ebay for $175. I haven't installed yet, I will let you know what I think after I install it.

I have a problem with my steering column squeeking loudly during slow turning, such as when I park. I want to get this fixed before I install the intake just so the dealership won't whine about it.


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

Personally, I don't like trusting e-bay if I don't have to, if you're interested in buying an AEM intake from a company, the cheapest I've seen is from this link. As soon as I get my car back from service at Nissan I'll be ordering from them, here's a link if anyone wants to look:

http://www.coximport.com/store/21-544


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

wow way to start up an old thread


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

eh?

Edit: Ah, I see, rocket posted on 8/27 after a post from 4/something.. I just looked at the last couple dates from people before I posted my response, that is really old hehe.


----------

